# Universal Vise And Tool Rt9-1 Rotary Table



## john.oliver35 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello,

I picked up a Universal Vise and Tool RT9-1 Rotary Table.  It seems in good condition, tight and no physical damage except for some surface rust.  It does turn a bit tight.  I am _tempted_ to take it apart to give it a good cleaning and repacking.  I pulled the bottom nut, lockwasher, and dust cover off, and under there is an unsealed bearing.  Grease is a bit dried out.  I gave the center shaft a couple of moderate blows with a soft dead-blow hammer - no movement.  I am guessing that the center shaft/table top is pressed into the bearing.  So now I am left with either pressing the table out and continuing my cleaning, or put it back together and hope nobody saw me try to take it apart  

I haven't been able to find any exploded views online.  Does anyone here have either advise for trying to complete tearing this down, or guidance that I should quietly re-install the nut, work in a little new grease, and leave it alone!










All advise and comments appreciated!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2015)

Did you disengage the worm gear and take the table lock out?


----------



## john.oliver35 (Nov 4, 2015)

I had removed the locks, but missed an important point!  I had not slid the worm gear mechanism out of the table.  I missed a screw located at the red-arrow below.  Once I removed that, I could slide the screw out and remove the table from the bearing.  Quite a bit of dried grease in there, but no observable wear.  Table should perform like new after a cleaning and re-greasing.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice table. Not hard to tell it was taken care of.


----------

